# Fly tying tool kit and materials?



## Rooster (Apr 8, 2004)

Looking for advice on fly tying tools. Does anyone have any experience with the Dr.Slick tool kit? I'm not a big fan of kits in general, but it seems like an easy way to get what I need. I'm an absolute beginner, and will be ordering either the Anvil Apex or Danvise and the tools this weekend. Not looking to create works of art or anything too technical.....just some buggers, sparkle minnows, and clousers (the only three flies that I have caught fish on). Also, how would you rate the materials at Bass Pro or Delamere and Hopkins (Cincinnati area)? Will they have what I need, or should I plan on ordering materials online?

Thanks!


----------



## ChadPro67 (Mar 24, 2009)

In regards to materials, you should checkout www.flytyersdungeon.com they have some great deals right now on holiday gift boxes. I bought the christmas box which was $25, and I have enough materials now to tie for a very long time. Lots of dubbing, flash, and other stuff.


----------



## Bronzeback60 (May 20, 2009)

I am fairly new to fly tying also but have found that Waspi is a real good name to stick with.

I have picked up a few items at Bass Pro also and found there prices are a bit high.

I usually order through the internet when I need more stuff as I live in Franklin,Ohio and not to many places around a good selection of fly tying supplies.

You might check Orvis but they are also on the high side but they do have a store at the Dayton Mall

I noticed on the Delamere & Hopkins website that they have a starter set for $70. Not a bad starter set.

After you get started check out ebay for materials as you can get some good deals across the board.

Let me know how it works out.

Also check with some of the local fly clubs as they can help out also.

In Feb there is usually a fly fishing show that is held in Fairfield by one of the local clubs.

Good deals on every thing.

Check out this site to keep up on show info.

http://www.buckeyeflyfishers.com/


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

Rooster said:


> Looking for advice on fly tying tools. Does anyone have any experience with the Dr.Slick tool kit? I'm not a big fan of kits in general, but it seems like an easy way to get what I need. I'm an absolute beginner, and will be ordering either the Anvil Apex or Danvise and the tools this weekend. Not looking to create works of art or anything too technical.....just some buggers, sparkle minnows, and clousers (the only three flies that I have caught fish on). Also, how would you rate the materials at Bass Pro or Delamere and Hopkins (Cincinnati area)? Will they have what I need, or should I plan on ordering materials online?
> 
> Thanks!



I shop at both, but much prefer D&H. It's a little more of an uppity store ($800 jackets anyone?) and lends itself a little towards the stereotype that you need money to fly fish (there are $5k bonefish trips on the wall & $1300 Abel reels in the case) 

_however_

Their prices on fly tying materials are just right, they have a huge selection & a good friend of mine who is also a guide works there. Anything you want, they can order for you and have in very quickly also. 

Get your hooks @ Bass Pro or the internet. I'm more of an instant gratification person myself, so I'll hit BP for the stuff D&H doesn't have.



Make sure you don't skimp on the bobbin, ceramic is the way to go. Good scissors are a must too. I use Anvil scissors but Dr. Slick are really good as well.


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

Another thing I'd recommend, when you buy feathers, save up your money & buy the good capes. It's well worth it in the long run if you intend to tie flies for years to come, and you get a selection of feathers all in one place (marabou, neck hackles, saddle hackles, dry fly hackle, etc)


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

When I started out, I did not go with a kit, I just bought the basics that I figured I would need and then added to it later on. Dr. Slick tools have a good reputation, but I have not been real "brand loyal" when it comes to tools. I have them from several makers. One thing I would say to look for that I did not initially because it seemed insignificant at the time is a bobbin with either an insert inside the metal tube or a synthetic/ceramic tube to cut down on thread abrasion if you use lighter threads. I try to use the lightest I can get away with, 70 denier Ultra Thread for most flies (even bass patterns) because it doesn't bulk up, and the old bobbin I started out with cut it to shreds. It was a cheap metal tube bobbin and it frayed thread like you wouldn't believe! I still have it and use it, but only with heavier material. I upgraded to a bobbin with a plastic liner inside the tube and that frustration went away. A tool I think you should have that may not come in a kit is a dubbing loop tool. I started with a simplistic version that was only a few bucks and upgraded recently to a weighted version that works better. There are many, many uses for it and I love to use that tool.

As for materials, if you are only looking for the materials to tie those basic patterns, if you can find a fly shop within a reasonable drive they should have everything you need. I buy as much as I can from my closest shop which, for me being in Athens, is in Parkersburg, WV (Angler's Xstream). Great shop, great guys working there, and most things that you ask about they will order for you if they can. I have ordered some materials online, and the 2 places I have used are Feather Craft and J. Stockard, both have about any odd material you might need and get things to you quickly.

And lastly, a word of warning...you will probably become an addict. I started off the same as you, "I just want to tie a few basic patterns." Now I have a small tower of storage containers 4' high full of materials, an old tool box and a small top-opening tackle box with tools, odd materials, and stick-on eyes, etc...you get the idea.


----------



## Andrew S. (May 22, 2010)

Can't add much to the good advice already posted.

But I'd add one thing, and that's that there are plenty of things I will buy sight unseen (i.e. through the internets) because I know they will always be the same (hooks, chenille, etc.).

But the same is not true for most natural materials, particularly feathers like hackles (and even to some degree marabou) and hair/fur things like bucktail. 

I simply will not buy a bucktail or saddle or neck hackle that I did not have in my hands first. 

When you first start tying, it might not matter because you won't have any opinion on what traits you like in these products, but eventually you will.


----------



## Rooster (Apr 8, 2004)

As far as I can tell, the Bobbin in the Dr.Slick kit has a ceramic insert, and I guess that I will just order the kit. I will stop at Bass pro on the way home just to check-out their tools. Ive been to Delamere & Hopkins a few times to purchase flies, they are always nice enough and seem knowledgeable, but I always feel out of place (like I need a $800 jacket to shop thereLOL).


----------



## RonT (May 4, 2008)

Buy quality tools....and never pass a roadkill without grading it...just sayin'
R


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

If that kit is $50, I'd piece it together myself.


You can get a nice bobbin & two types of scissors for that much. The other items in the kit are not reeeeeeeally necessary & make the kit too expensive in my opinion.


Buy a nice set of scissors, a nice bobbin & then just accumulate the rest as you go would be my advice.


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

I'm going with fallen513.
I've got tool kits. When I'm tying, I open the kit and take out the bobbin and the scissors.
I rarely used a whip finishing tool, hair stacker and whatever else is in the kit.


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

One other thing is that if you or your friends or both are hunters, you can collect some materials yourself. I have a large supply of white bucktail because I have saved the tail from my last 2 deer and 2 from friends. I have not had to buy white bucktail in a few years. I also got the tail from a coyote I called in that a friend shot last winter. You need to be careful with collected materials and take some steps to keep them bug free, but what I do has worked well and I have had no issues. I'll skin/dry the material if it is a tail, then freeze it in a zip-loc bag for 2 days, take it out and allow it to thaw for a day, then freeze it for 2 more days. I also keep all wild-collected materials in sealed individual bags. I have the bucktails, coyote tail, some goose feathers from a friend who waterfowl hunts, turkey feathers from a bird I killed, a patch of deer body hair I saved for spinning deer hair, and a small amount of squirrel tail left (need more).


----------



## edray (Oct 21, 2004)

i found a few good deals on ebay


----------



## brhoff (Sep 28, 2006)

Mad River Ourfitters in Columbus does mail order...great tying section, prices are very reasonable and if you want to save a few bucks on tools to start...try Sierra Trading online...I won't even tell you what I bought Dr. Slick tools for on closeout, free shipping this spring...it was ridicoulous and they have special deals like that a lot.


----------



## coydog1254 (Dec 5, 2010)

I will be the first to tell you, *Don't* buy a tool kit. I started trying to tie my own flies about 10 years ago. I bought a Cabelas tool kit and got really discouraged. If I were you and know what I know now I would buy:
(1) Rite Standard Bobbin
(1) Anvil Straight Scissors
(1) Bodkin
(1) Whip Finish tool (optional, look on Utude you can find a video to do it by hand.)
(1) A good vise of your choosing (I like the DynaKing Barracuda)
(1) Rotory Hackle pliar

Good tools will make it a lot easier. Probably none of us planned on tying a lot when we first started doing this. All I wanted to do was catch a pike on a fly I tied. I have a lot of money in my supplies, tools, and desk now. Not to mention rods and reels. My point being good tools make the learning curve a lot easier. You have enough to learn doing it you don't need cheap tools making it even more difficult.

*White Tail Fly Tying Supply* 419-843-2106 and good prices too.(Toledo) Chris Helm owns it. He will never sell you what you don't need. He's always open for questions and he is the worlds leading authority on deer hair and deer hair bass bugs.


----------

